# HR10-250 6.3a "No free space on drive"



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Trying to copy tivoapp to tivoapp.bak (6.3a upgraded using slicer) to patch 30SS and I'm getting a message "No Free Space on Drive". Have 2 x 400 gigs in the box. What can I delete to free up space? Never had this problem in 3.1.x. Did the slicer upgrade back up a lot of stuff somewhere to fill the partition?

I've seen this problem mentioned here but my searches come up with all kinds of irrelevant results.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Backups of tivoapp take up the most space, so if you have one, FTP it to you PC. Use the df command to see how much space is available before and after the deletion. If that still doesn't free up space, you can try running e2fsck on your root filesystem. Make sure your filesystem is mounted read only, and use e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX, where X is your root filesystem, either 4 or 7.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Thanks .... does this tell you anything:

DF got me this:

```
Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7             126911  108228    12130     90%   /
/dev/hda9             126911    8926   111432      7%   /var
```
e2FSCK got me this:

```
(none)-TiVo# ro
mounting read only
(none)-TiVo#

(none)-TiVo# e2fsck -p /dev/hda7
/dev/hda7 is mounted.  Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes

/dev/hda7 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
/dev/hda7: 2793/32768 files (1.9% non-contiguous), 112389/131072 blocks
```
Ran df again and results were identical to before e2fsck


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

OH BOY ... I seem to have really FSCKD up now. I was able to copy TIVOAPP to /var where I modified it. I then deleted TIVOAPP in /TVBIN. When I try copying TIVOAPP from /var /tvbin I still get "not enough room" even though I deleted the original tivoapp. 

How do I get out of this mess? HELP!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Make sure you're mounted read only, and run e2fsck again to free up the space. Otherwise look for other stuff to delete. Check the enhancements directory for archives, etc.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

YOU DA MAN! My wife was standing over me with an axe while I was messing with this. 

Thanks again!
Ed


rbautch said:


> Make sure you're mounted read only, and run e2fsck again to free up the space. Otherwise look for other stuff to delete. Check the enhancements directory for archives, etc.


----------

